# Minikin v2 loose 510



## Yagya (13/12/16)

Hi..i have a 2-week old minikin v2 and had this issue with the loose 510 connector.
I 1st just tried to.live with it but it just got worse..
I opened and did a quick fix but it didnt last long . .problem was that the earth wire is soldered on lug/nut and the threaded part..so i was basically just turning the whole connection .
Now the ohms also started jumping from 0.23 to 1.58ohms and this is getting dangerous .
Does anyone have a quick fix/ remedy for my problem.
Thanks.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/12/16)

Looks like this is a known issue. If i remember correctly there was another thread last week sometime with the same issue


----------



## Yagya (13/12/16)

Problem is I cannot use this mod and dont have a spare besides the noisy.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/12/16)

@Marzuq sorted one of my v1.5's that had the same issue. He'll be able to assist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya (13/12/16)

@Marzuq please let me know if you can help me with this issue.
Thanks.


----------



## Marzuq (13/12/16)

Yagya said:


> @Marzuq please let me know if you can help me with this issue.
> Thanks.


Not quite sure if it's the same issue but will be happy to check it out for you. Pm me to make arrangements


----------



## SpiralSequence (13/12/16)

I had the same problem with my Minikin 1.5 and it is benched now. Mine was faulty from day one and got it fixed and then it started happening again. The resistance is jumping up and down now and subsequently replaced it with a Hcigar VT 167. Wont be buying another minikin until they fix the protruding 510 connection.


----------



## Yagya (13/12/16)

I just took pratley clear and used to it to glue the 510 connector to the body on the inside..hope that holds it in place.
Im sure its the loose 510 that causes the jumping ohms. as a loose earth on any appliance would do.
If that does not work then i will have to bench or sell as spares.


----------



## Yagya (14/12/16)

Hi..It looks like my quick fix solved my problem. I left it to set for about 24hrs and been vaping for a few hrs now. the 510 connector is not loose and no more ohms jumping.


----------



## boxerulez (14/12/16)

Yagya said:


> Hi..It looks like my quick fix solved my problem. I left it to set for about 24hrs and been vaping for a few hrs now. the 510 connector is not loose and no more ohms jumping.


Pratley is a winner. Would have used steel though if it was me.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Yagya (14/12/16)

I agree @boxerulez but thats all i had last night and thought i would give it a try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

